# Welcome Earl Bonovich



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Ebonovic joins DBSTalk.com staff*

Please join me in giving a hearty DBSTalk welcome :wave: to our newest moderator, *Earl Bonovich*, aka *ebonovich*.

Earl joined DBSTalk.com in November of last year and has already racked up an impressive number of posts, mostly in the in the DirecTV/TiVo area. Earl comes to us from the TivoCommunity with his extensive knowledge of DirecTV equipment, including the R15 (2), H20, HR10-250, R10 and the DSR-704.

He is currently working on the internet's best FAQ for the DirecTV R15.

Earl lives in the Tinley Park, Illinois area.

:welcome_s *Welcome Earl!* :balloons:​


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome, Earl! :grin:


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Earl is a great addition to DBSTalk!!


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us Earl. Thanks for all your advice / help


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Welcome, Earl. I'm getting ready to jump shift from E* so will looking to you for some sage advice. 

John


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Welcome Earl. You sig line should be "My Name is Earl"


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ntexasdude said:


> Welcome Earl. You sig line should be "My Name is Earl"


I think he's sick of that one already.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello all...

Thanks for the intro... many of you have seen me before over at TCF or DirecTV's forums...

Hopefully I keep the trend going here...

I actually have a T-Shirt that has silk screened: My Name Is Earl
With KARMA on the back.... Wife got it for me for Christmas.

And sorry for the late post.

I have been wrapped up in the DTV forum, and here at work........
If you need to know anything about DirecTV.... I should be able to help you, if not... I will know where to direct you to at least.


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Earl!

Lacy


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry to be so slow to this thread. Congrats Earl.


----------

